# Maxant



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Jake

Just got my Maxant 300 lb. bottling tank 
Superb quality!
Extra slice of pie for George at Maxant this Thanksgiving for taking care of the special arrangements. :applause:
They say to be successful you surround yourself with good people. Well done.

Perry

P.S. - to Mrs. Claus, thanks hon.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

This is great news! I hope it serves you well! Thank you for supporting American manufacturing and keeping small family companies like us moving forward.
J


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Another plug - I got my strainer and valves. Those stainless valves seem like a great improvement. I'm looking forward to using them.
The strainer seems nice and rigid with that steel rim. 
Happy Thanksgiving.


----------

